# .NET and More > Silverlight >  is there and development studio for silverlight reporting services

## vinayak.v

hi..... to all....

i'm new to silverlight ...

my doubt is.... for ssrs reports there's an BIDS( bussiness intellegent development studio) ..

now i want to design reports in  silverlight reporting services is there any  development studio for 

silverlight reporting services.... if yes please give me the download site... i want to download...

please help me....

----------


## jmcilhinney

Not from Microsoft.

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/silver...Reporting.aspx

----------

